# Fixing Sony ES777 DIY???



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a Sony ES777 multi disc player that operates very well put recently the opitical input broke.:help: It is still working as I have been able to put the opitical cable in and have use tape to get it from falling out. Have not had a problem.
I want to sell this unit as I intend to purchase a Blu Ray player.
I want to advertise it as not having any problems which it does not except for the optical input.

How diffcult is the repair and would $200.00 plus shipping be a fair price if I choose not to fix the problem? I have seen them on Amazon used for $250.00 plus shipping.:crying:

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You can always try as is for 200 plus Shipping. I would guess the Repair would cost around 100 Dollars unless you know local Repair Shop as it seems it just needs a new Optical Input Housing where it might be less.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks 
Regretable I might have to do that.:sad:


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I decided to get it fixed...$90.00
I intend to sell the unit and hopefully it will sell quickly as it is in perfect working condition.

I remembered a local electronics dealer I had used a number of years ago who is reasonable. I was pleasently surprised that he was still in business....and still cheap...for these days.:T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck with selling it.

I'm sure it'll go quick


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a popular SACD Player and now that you are getting it fixed, it should not be difficult to sell it. Wow, I was pretty close on the Repair Cost. Good Luck with it and buy an OPPO BDP-93.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------

